# bull red catch and release tournment for oct 24



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

:banghead


----------



## Alpin (Oct 19, 2009)

Sign up at the Fish house, Wed, from 7-9, and tournament is Saturday the 24th, - sign in at 1, and start fishing at 3. Also a Party follows the fishing.


----------



## redfishslayer (Nov 19, 2007)

sorry put the book does not say it is ladies only I got it know


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

can you give us any more info?


----------

